# Ear irritation



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

One of my crew keeps shaking his head and scratching his ears. Now he has little cuts on the inside flaps so wiping with the alcohol swabs is out. I don't think it's mites...nothing is coming out of the ears at all. No food changes that I can think of...no stinky ears....hmmmm, any suggestions? all else seems fine.

I looked up some solutions I can make, but they are mainly for infections or mites, which like I said doesn't add up. Does anyone have an ear mix they like to use if this type behavior happens?

I looked for foxtails too, none. His ears look really clean. Might be an allergy, which will be a real pain to nail down:foxes15:


----------



## JadensMimi (Oct 23, 2011)

Did you look in the ears with an otoscope? Dogs' ear canals go in then make a turn. Many times you can't see stuff in there with the naked eye.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I would have the vet take a swab and check it under the microscope. Treating for one thing when you're not 100% certain what it is, can sometimes make things worse if it's not what you thought it was. Some "ear cleaners" can irritate the skin worse depending on what the condition is. The vet will be able to use an Otoscope too as Wendy said. One thing I would suggest though is NOT to clean the ears before the veterinary appointment; because that can sometimes make diagnosis harder if there's nothing left for the doc to examine under the scopes!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you for your responses

I do think I have figured it out...funny story.....

My hubby & I have been using the water spray bottle for barking corrections when out in the yard. When properly used, you spray them in the face. It is very effective, but with these guy's and their HUGE ears, I/we have ended up spraying him in the ear (I think) 

This one, Clapton, has been the worst this week as we just installed grass and a new fence, at the barking at everything...so he's been sprayed the most.

I put a drying agent in his ear last night and then massaged him with some lavender oil (a little pampering) before bed and he's good as new today...and the barking is limited today and the water spraying is being monitored if needed!!!


----------

